# a couple of bowls



## yardmanlee (Dec 24, 2010)

just a couple of bowls I've turned in the past,
walnut, maple and oak


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool. One there looks like a shop project I did back in high school. I miss working on the lathe. I'd like to get one one day to play with....lol


----------



## bobsreturn (Dec 28, 2010)

Crikey cant you get big pieces of wood ? seriously nice looking bowls . cheers Bob


----------



## rwilk (Jan 1, 2011)

good looking bowls.. like to see bigger picture

happy new year


----------

